# The new reservation transaction policy is ridiculous!



## smurfyblue (Jun 24, 2017)

I booked a transaction yesterday, but confused by the new system (thought I was selecting the nights I would be staying)  I was one day off so since I decided to cancel the reservation and reschedule it selecting the correct checkout date & I was charged another $19. This is just wrong. I made this correction almost immediately. Also several times I have had to book 3 days in 1 room and 4 days in a different size room to get a week for one trip now i am going to use up 2 transaction points for this one booking?

Why this change? I don't mind many of the changes Wyndham made, but they need to rethink this transaction charge. Especially for a situation where a owner is just trying to book a week at 1 location or if a mistake is made and cancelled within 24 hours. 

Is there a formal channel of Wyndham that i can submit a complaint to? I have been looking but cant find anything like that. Is it just owner care i can complain to?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2017)

I would bet Wyndham thinks this is a reasonable change. It makes them a few dollars more ...maybe you would find it cheaper to just buy a VIP level that includes FREE RTs? I am sure Wyndham will suggest that as a very SMART decision (buy a higher VIP level).

And I would bet ... this change, like all the other changes, will NOT be altered or modified.

PS Yes, the old way was, an RT was good for that calendar day.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 25, 2017)

The two charges are less money than one under the old system


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 25, 2017)

smurfyblue said:


> I booked a transaction yesterday, but confused by the new system (thought I was selecting the nights I would be staying)  I was one day off so since I decided to cancel the reservation and reschedule it selecting the correct checkout date & I was charged another $19. This is just wrong. I made this correction almost immediately. Also several times I have had to book 3 days in 1 room and 4 days in a different size room to get a week for one trip now i am going to use up 2 transaction points for this one booking?
> 
> Why this change? I don't mind many of the changes Wyndham made, but they need to rethink this transaction charge. Especially for a situation where a owner is just trying to book a week at 1 location or if a mistake is made and cancelled within 24 hours.
> 
> Is there a formal channel of Wyndham that i can submit a complaint to? I have been looking but cant find anything like that. Is it just owner care i can complain to?


Complaints? I think the best we can do is use the feedback option on the website (little tab on the ride side (halfway down)). Or respond to surveys when they come via email following calls to VC or OC (I haven't seen one of those for awhile). 

I'm VIP so the transaction fees don't affect me... but my 2 cents... the airlines will give you 24 hours to make changes or cancel a ticket, seems like standard protocol in many industries. The unlimited transactions per day for one fee made sense to me. I would not be happy with this change.


----------



## bhodgson (Jun 25, 2017)

smurfyblue said:


> I booked a transaction yesterday, but confused by the new system (thought I was selecting the nights I would be staying)  I was one day off so since I decided to cancel the reservation and reschedule it selecting the correct checkout date & I was charged another $19. This is just wrong. I made this correction almost immediately. Also several times I have had to book 3 days in 1 room and 4 days in a different size room to get a week for one trip now i am going to use up 2 transaction points for this one booking?
> 
> Why this change? I don't mind many of the changes Wyndham made, but they need to rethink this transaction charge. Especially for a situation where a owner is just trying to book a week at 1 location or if a mistake is made and cancelled within 24 hours.
> 
> Is there a formal channel of Wyndham that i can submit a complaint to? I have been looking but cant find anything like that. Is it just owner care i can complain to?


*Call them* and if you don't get the resolution - ask for supervisor- the site is a mess and they know it. If that doesn't work, give it time and call again. Talked to someone from Wyndham the other day who called for my opinion of the new site and he got an earful. He admitted that it is a mess and heads are rolling and they are trying to fix it so go for it - what do you have to lose. I promise you, VIP owners are screaming at them daily - myself included - good luck.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 25, 2017)

I will stand by what I said. You call in to a VC, you pay. You do all the work yourself online,it is free.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 25, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I will stand by what I said. You call in to a VC, you pay. You do all the work yourself online,it is free.



I totally agree with this.  If I am doing it myself, I am not costing Wyndham anything other then maybe a little bandwidth.  That's their own fault for all the pictures.  If I call in then I am costing them payroll.  That is when I understand having to pay.  I am okay with that.  I don't like calling anyways.  Heck I just refinanced my house online, not talking to one person on the phone or in person till the notary came and I had to sign the closing papers.  The internet makes people like me happy, not having to deal with humans for something I can do myself.  At least once the website is 100% it will be that way.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Is there a formal channel of Wyndham that i can submit a complaint to? I have been looking but cant find anything like that. Is it just owner care i can complain to?[/QUOTE]

Wear this to every Wyndham you go to, and definitely to every "owner update":


----------



## bnoble (Jun 25, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> I will stand by what I said. You call in to a VC, you pay. You do all the work yourself online,it is free.


That would be nice, but that's not how it works.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 25, 2017)

nicemann said:


> I totally agree with this.  If I am doing it myself, I am not costing Wyndham anything other then maybe a little bandwidth.  That's their own fault for all the pictures.  If I call in then I am costing them payroll.  That is when I understand having to pay.  I am okay with that.  I don't like calling anyways.  Heck I just refinanced my house online, not talking to one person on the phone or in person till the notary came and I had to sign the closing papers.  The internet makes people like me happy, not having to deal with humans for something I can do myself.  At least once the website is 100% it will be that way.


It's a revenue stream for Wyndham - fees, fees and more fees. It's like the Airlines - fees, fees and more fees. In Wyndham and the Airlines' mind, you can upgrade to avoid those fees. With Wyndham it's buy enough developer points to become VIP. With the Airlines it's upgrade to first class. It's all about getting their greedy little hand into you pockets. If there isn't a cost to them, but they can charge you for something they will.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 25, 2017)

The transaction fees do not go to Wyndham. They are revenue to the Trust, which is used to offset costs and helps reduce the Program Fee. We'd be paying it one way or another.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The two charges are less money than one under the old system



In the old system I paid $30. And I wont mind going back to that. As sandy noted even airlines give a 24 hour period for changes. I am a silver VIP owner, already have more than enough points. I end up banking them sometimes.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2017)

smurfyblue said:


> In the old system I paid $30. And I wont mind going back to that. As sandy noted even airlines give a 24 hour period for changes. I am a silver VIP owner, already have more than enough points. I end up banking them sometimes.



You are mistaken, in the old system it was $39. 

You were charged charged 2 X $19 = $38.

You just saved a $1

Only Gold and Platinum VIP have unlimited transactions.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2017)

Plus, the $39 fee was good for the entire calendar day. Plan a bit and save some dollars.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 4206
> 
> 
> > Is there a formal channel of Wyndham that i can submit a complaint to? I have been looking but cant find anything like that. Is it just owner care i can complain to?
> ...



Ha ha, guess that gets you out of the update session real quick, but i don't want to spend my vacation telling people to by resale tho....

I have managed to avoid attending any owners update for a while, I was thinking of going to an update on my next stay at Wyndham to provide feedback but I don't think the salesmen care to hear or note this.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> You are mistaken, in the old system it was $39.
> 
> You were charged charged 2 X $19 = $38.
> 
> ...



Are you sure so how much was paid on call in? Cause i knew calling it in was higher than completing the transaction online.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2017)

smurfyblue said:


> I was thinking of going to an update on my next stay at Wyndham to provide feedback but I don't think the salesmen care to hear or note this.



They do not care at all.  Save your time and your grief at going.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2017)

bnoble said:


> The transaction fees do not go to Wyndham. They are revenue to the Trust, which is used to offset costs and helps reduce the Program Fee. We'd be paying it one way or another.



who does the program fee go to?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2017)

smurfyblue said:


> Are you sure so how much was paid on call in? Cause i knew calling it in was higher than completing the transaction online.



No idea call in price, as I never call.  I preferred online.  

So I am not really booking anything right now.


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> No idea call in price, as I never call.  I preferred online.
> 
> So I am not really booking anything right now.


i just checked the 2009-2010 directory it was $30


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2017)

Reservation transaction


----------



## smurfyblue (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks to ppl who gave tips on whom to complain to. I am not of the mindset that i should just sit, be quiet and take all the sh** an organization throws at me because I live at their mercy. Complaining has worked at wyndham some things changed cause ppl complained. People complaining had something to do with these new set of changes.  I dont see how not saying anything is better than formally voicing my frustration at the organizations policy changes.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 25, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> You are mistaken, in the old system it was $39.
> 
> You were charged charged 2 X $19 = $38.
> 
> ...



It was $30 online, $59 by phone. Credit pool was (and points deposit now is) $39.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> It was $30 online, $59 by phone. Credit pool was (and points deposit now is) $39.



I thought they all ended in a 9.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 25, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I thought they all ended in a 9.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 25, 2017)

smurfyblue said:


> who does the program fee go to?


The Program Fee pays for the costs of the point system that is overlaid onto the individual resorts. The call center, owner care, etc. etc. etc. It's essentially the work done on behalf of the Trust. There is a management fee that is a percentage of that that goes to Wyndham, but that's not what was driving this. Instead the simplest explanation is that they changed the web system from a nightly batch process (updating your point totals, HK credits, and remaining transactions overnight) to a real-time system, in which everything is updated as you go. So, they cut the price and figured that'd be that.

But, hey, if you want to get all fired up about $8, be my guest.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2017)

paxsarah said:


>




I believed you, I was just wrong.  Since I don't have transaction fees, I don't pay attention to it.  Nearly all other fees end in a 9, hence my assumption it was $39.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 25, 2017)

bnoble said:


> That would be nice, but that's not how it works.



But that is the way It should work. What is the purpose of having the website then? If I am going to be charged  the same amount either way better to call in . That way Wyndham is responsible for the screw up that might happen. There is no incentive to use the website. Consequently, you get long wait times to talk to a VC and Wyndham has to hire extra people to handle the volume. This drives up their costs considerably. They would be much better driving people to the website with the free transaction designation. Lower costs, less liability, shorter wait times for people who actually have problems, and more happy owners.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 25, 2017)

Be careful what you wish for. They might just change the call-in price to $29. That would provide your incentive.


----------

